# question about Chevy cracked frames on the front end



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've read through the 3 forums from P&P about his issue with his Chevy 3500 Cracked Frame. I have found out my 2006 Chevy 3500 pickup has the same issue and is currently going to be repaired by my dealership. It came with an 8.5 Fisher Ez-V but I upgraded to an 8.5 Xtreme V. Ya I am upset about it, but my truck has made me a lot of money and I hoped it would last longer than this, but stuff happens, things break, and my dealership is going to fix it for me even though the truck's warranty because the rep told me they've had other trucks come in and even there own plow truck had the same thing happen. 

Now my question is, I have heard from 3 other people in the area, that Chevy 3500 Trucks, dually or pickup, from 04-07 have had the same problem with the frame cracking. I have not heard of any GMC truck having the same issue or any 2500HD's. So is this only with Chevy 3500 frames? If so why? I thought GMC and Chevy are the same thing except for the bodies and lights, etc. Also I think I did read that GMCs frames had gussets welded in from the factory? Can anyone confirm this or report a cracked frame from a GMC or 2500HD? Thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Doesn't only happen on the 3500's, plenty of cracked 03-up 2500's out there too, both Chevy and GMC (chassis' are identical). It was most of the 01-02's that had the factory gussets. They were omitted on most of the 03-up 2500/2500 trucks thus the issue on those.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

GM frames have been cracking since mid 1970's esp.especially at the ps box mount area. Fixed many.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Can anyone tell me if this is an issue with the halftons (more inportantly SUVs)? I haven't been able to find anything about it but I would like to know before its too late.


----------



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

B&B;1336678 said:


> Doesn't only happen on the 3500's, plenty of cracked 03-up 2500's out there too, both Chevy and GMC (chassis' are identical). It was most of the 01-02's that had the factory gussets. They were omitted on most of the 03-up 2500/2500 trucks thus the issue on those.


Ive just found it odd though that the one's I know about are only Chevy 3500's


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plowtoy;1336807 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is an issue with the halftons (more inportantly SUVs)? I haven't been able to find anything about it but I would like to know before its too late.


The front frame section on all the IFS trucks/SUVs are identical. What's the weight on your Snoway, and how much plowing do you do with it.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

B&B do you see enough of the new style 1500 chevs to see if they require gussets with the new frame design?
Don't need a plow at this point, but my next posting could be a northern one, would only be personal use either way.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Squires;1337411 said:


> B&B do you see enough of the new style 1500 chevs to see if they require gussets with the new frame design?
> Don't need a plow at this point, but my next posting could be a northern one, would only be personal use either way.


The 1500's aren't a problem because they can't easily carry enough plow for it to cause frame damage directly. If something does break (when they're really pounded hard) it's something in the drivetrain that lets go first, not the chassis. So any chassis reinforcements are pointless.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

2COR517;1337125 said:


> The front frame section on all the IFS trucks/SUVs are identical. What's the weight on your Snoway, and how much plowing do you do with it.


I purely guessing the weight of the plow around 400lbs?? Its an older 02ish with the 3 pt style mount and the lexan moldboard with down pressure. My normal route would be 15ish driveways and 1/4 mile road. On the weekends it would be more as I normally will do all my commercial accounts instead of subbing them out like I do during the week. I know of a good fab shop in town and if I'm not mistaken, Its a simple piece of metal (triangle shape) that is welded at the top of the upper control arm mount (rearmost mount) and welded the long way along the frame rail?


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

B&B;1337433 said:


> The 1500's aren't a problem because they can't easily carry enough plow for it to cause frame damage directly. If something does break (when they're really pounded hard) it's something in the drivetrain that lets go first, not the chassis. So any chassis reinforcements are pointless.


Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

It is not just GM's either although they do seem to have the most problems. I had Fords in the past crack frames in the rear behind the cab and around spring hangers. The new 1/2 ton Fords are actually having problems with the front diffs falling out due to broken frame mounts. Dodge also tends to crack frames by the steering box too. My 06 2500HD still has no signs of cracking yet but i am expecting it.


----------



## SlingingSnowncpm (Oct 12, 2016)

Happened to me too! 2006 Gmc 3500 dually. Was running a 9' straight blade. Last year I switched to a western 8 1/2 MVP and put timbrens and torsion keys. I started to notice a few weeks ago my plow was dragging a bit when V'd back. It had never done that before so I knew something was up. I pulled my plow, went thru it. Everything was fine. So I started checking the truck starting at the front and working my way back. It didn't take long to find massive cracks right behind the shock tower mount on each side. My welder claims he can fix this with plates. Hopefully it will last at least the rest of the winter. The frame looks like it's pulling in toward the motor on each side. I plan to hang the front end of the truck to take the weight off the tires. From there hoping that it will allow us to move the frame back to where it belongs. Has anyone else tried this method? Any suggestions? Could use some advice. Really not wanting to have to buy a new truck this season. Thanks


----------



## SlingingSnowncpm (Oct 12, 2016)

IMG_2092




__
SlingingSnowncpm


__
Jan 29, 2017




Pass side









  








IMG_2091




__
SlingingSnowncpm


__
Jan 29, 2017




Pass side









  








IMG_2095




__
SlingingSnowncpm


__
Jan 29, 2017




Driver side









  








IMG_2089




__
SlingingSnowncpm


__
Jan 29, 2017




Driver side









  








IMG_2090




__
SlingingSnowncpm


__
Jan 29, 2017




Driver side


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I see quite a bit of prep there. I do agree with closing up the "gap". However, need to "V" out those cracks first. This repair will also need some fish plates welded over as well as the triangulated supports welded in there. The most painful and longest part is the prep. Clean bright metal is what you want if you are migging.


----------



## SlingingSnowncpm (Oct 12, 2016)

Awesome I appreciate the advice. I'm no master welder by any stretch. I blasted 2-3' back all the way around. Pulled the front diff and just about anything else I thought would get in my way. What exactly mean by triangulated supports?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I think B&B sold them a while back. Do a search on chevy frame crack gussetts. I have welded in a few.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a frame and alignment shop do mine. They know how to weld the stuff up and makes sure everything is square. They fix alot of accident damage.

They make a triangle piece from the control arm that goes to the frame. B&b sold them but if you find a pic show whoever is doing it and they wI'll say it is a decent idea. Or if you know someone with a 99 to 02 2500hd look at the frame. It has the gusset already in it.


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

farmboy52787 said:


> Ive just found it odd though that the one's I know about are only Chevy 3500's


 You know that a GMC is really a Chevy built with lock washers??? lol :laugh: This older guy at work swears that his GMC has better quality than a Chevy. I just chuckle. They're the same.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

DaBomb6988 said:


> You know that a GMC is really a Chevy built with lock washers??? lol :laugh: This older guy at work swears that his GMC has better quality than a Chevy. I just chuckle. They're the same.


LOL The only difference In the Chevy and the GMC is the GMC comes off the assembly line with more chrome. My old man was the same way had to have the GMC.


----------



## SlingingSnowncpm (Oct 12, 2016)

Here's the fix we came up with. See how it goes. Not that we're seeing much snow up here in VT again.




  








IMG_2105




__
SlingingSnowncpm


__
Feb 6, 2017




The fix


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

That should not be happening on a HD truck period.


----------

